# Dolmar 7300 or husky 372xp



## JoeCt (Sep 9, 2011)

looking for a bigger saw and i narrowed it down to either the dolmar 7300 or the huskey 372 xp.  I've used them both but still want opinions on them. I'm still not going to rule out the Stihl saws, but for price vs. power to weight I'm thinking of one of these two.


----------



## wendell (Sep 9, 2011)

2 excellent choices. I would say whichever dealer is better and which one feels best to *you*.

I really liked my 7300 and it is an excellent saw.

I have the 2171 instead of the 372 and it is really nice, too.

To me, the 7300 is a little more ballsy and the 372/2171 is a little more nimble.

You can't go wrong with either choice.


----------



## kevin j (Sep 9, 2011)

7900 unless there is much price difference. Or, get the 6400 from Baileys and upgrade later.
it is a little pudgy at 64 cc, lots of good saws there, but with the same weight and 79 cc.....

seems odd such a price difference from 64 to 79, stihl does the same thing with the 290 310-390 series.
other than economies of volume made, there is no difference in components cost.
Marketing....

but any of the choices you have are great.

k


----------



## CodyWayne718 (Sep 9, 2011)

Can you find a 7300? My dolmar dealer told me back in February that they were no longer in production.....


----------



## MarkinNC (Sep 9, 2011)

I looked at the Dolmar saws.  I understand they are a quality German product that runs very well.  We have basically no dealer support hear.  On the other hand, the 372 XP is one of the most successful saws of all time.  I suspect that is for a good reason, specifically, it's the right balance of power weight speed etc.  I suspect parts availability in 20 years will be superior for the 372, and there is local dealer support, so I got the 372.  It is very satisfying saw to run because of it's speed and power.

At the time a Stihl 440 was also on the shopping list.  If I was buying a new/used 70cc class saw tomorrow, I would strongly consider a 440/441 as well.  It is supposed to be another wonderful work horse.  Good luck.


----------



## HittinSteel (Sep 9, 2011)

Either one will be great (although I'd skip the 7300 and consider the 7900).


----------



## mayhem (Sep 9, 2011)

Do you have a local dealer for both brands?  If not, go with the brand that has a local dealer...otherwise toss a coin.


----------



## jeff_t (Sep 9, 2011)

I really like my 7900, but my dealer support is marginal at best. They are 'local' but really only a 'satellite' store. The main shop is 30 minutes away. The local place stocks NOTHING. I wish I knew a little more then. If I had to do it again, I'd buy a Husky from a really good dealer 15 minutes from home.

In short, they're both proven saws. Go with the dealer you're most comfortable with.


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 9, 2011)

I do not value the presence of a local dealer in this day and age. Welcome to the internet age, you can buy anything and have it shipped cheaper than that local dealer who also has to cover his overhead. 

I've bought saws, guns, and motorcycles locally and never needed to go back to the dealership. More important is a good small engine repair shop just in case you run into a repair that is too difficult. 

Oh and for me, I vote the Dolmar. I've never liked Husky saws, they should have stuck with sewing machines and motorcycles.


----------



## KodiakII (Sep 9, 2011)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> I do not value the presence of a local dealer in this day and age. Welcome to the internet age, you can buy anything and have it shipped cheaper than that local dealer who also has to cover his overhead.
> 
> I've bought saws, guns, and motorcycles locally and never needed to go back to the dealership. More important is a good small engine repair shop just in case you run into a repair that is too difficult.
> 
> *Oh and for me, I vote the Dolmar. I've never liked Husky saws, they should have stuck with sewing machines and motorcycles*.



Would you care to enlighten us less informed on such an inflammatory statement?


----------



## HittinSteel (Sep 9, 2011)

KodiakII said:
			
		

> Highbeam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd be interested also......not heard of anyone, regardless of their saw loyalty that has run a 372XP or other Pro models and determined Husqvarna should not be making saws.


----------



## TMonter (Sep 9, 2011)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> I do not value the presence of a local dealer in this day and age. Welcome to the internet age, you can buy anything and have it shipped cheaper than that local dealer who also has to cover his overhead.
> 
> I've bought saws, guns, and motorcycles locally and never needed to go back to the dealership. More important is a good small engine repair shop just in case you run into a repair that is too difficult.
> 
> Oh and for me, I vote the Dolmar. I've never liked Husky saws, they should have stuck with sewing machines and motorcycles.



I own both Husky and Stihl saws and have used Dolmars on several occasions. In their pro lineup the majority of Husky's saws are fantastic.

The 372 IMO has better balance and handles better than a MS440 but that's personal preference more than anything as I own both. Most of the time my MS440 has a 28-inch bar for big wood these days and the 372/346 spend the most time sawing.


----------



## mainstation (Sep 10, 2011)

The answer is orange.  372XP .


----------



## wendell (Sep 10, 2011)

KodiakII said:
			
		

> Would you care to enlighten us less informed on such an inflammatory statement?



I believe he just felt the need to stir the pot.

Nobody in any seriousness can not admit the 372 is a great saw, now matter how thick their creamsicle goggles are.  :bug:


----------



## smokinj (Sep 10, 2011)

wendell said:
			
		

> KodiakII said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol Agree!


----------



## Thistle (Sep 10, 2011)

wendell said:
			
		

> KodiakII said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whenever the need arises for me to get a new 'smaller' saw,either the 372XP or its predecessor the 272XP is what I'm looking at.


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 11, 2011)

You folks are right I was just poking fun with a very obviously sarcastic statement. Husky has been and will continue to be a huge force in the market. Get your undies unbunched, geez. Oh and for those of you who don't realize it, you don't actually have to check your undies for bunches.

A single experience with an unfixable husky in my childhood is all it takes for me to not consider the husky first. Like a ford, chevy, or dodge, all are very good these days or they wouldn't be around.


----------



## KodiakII (Sep 12, 2011)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> You folks are right I was just poking fun with a very obviously sarcastic statement. Husky has been and will continue to be a huge force in the market. Get your undies unbunched, geez. Oh and for those of you who don't realize it, you don't actually have to check your undies for bunches.
> 
> A single experience with an unfixable husky in my childhood is all it takes for me to not consider the husky first. Like a ford, chevy, or dodge, all are very good these days or they wouldn't be around.



Some people use "smileys" when they are intentionally poking fun at others and their brand loyalty. If unused, or your statement is unexplained opinions can be deemed unmitigated.


----------



## Highbeam (Sep 12, 2011)

Waah, I don't use smilies and you can't make up new international internet rules. You'll have to use your noggin' and assume the best. When you read newspapers, do you see smilies?


----------



## certified106 (Sep 12, 2011)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> Waah, I don't use smilies and you can't make up new international internet rules. You'll have to use your noggin' and assume the best. When you read newspapers, do you see smilies?



No offense intended here as I have no dog in the fight and don't give a rip what anyone thinks about my saw  but it sure didn't seem like sarcasm and I definitely didn't get that you were joking until I read the post stating that you were.

Back to the original posters question I have never run a Dolmar but have used my friends 372xp on occasion and it's on my short list for when I am ready for a new saw for sure.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 12, 2011)

KodiakII said:
			
		

> Highbeam said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The HORROR!


----------



## KodiakII (Sep 12, 2011)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> Waah, I don't use smilies and you can't make up new international internet rules. You'll have to use your noggin' and assume the best. When you read newspapers, do you see smilies?



Not trying to make up new international internet rules, but most sites do have rules for trolling.  Brand loyalties run deep in everything from heavy equipment to cars.  I myself don't give a shidt, but if there is a problem with a particular product it would be nice to know about it.  If you throw a statement out there and don't add anything to it...well just use your noggin.  Apologies to the op for jacking this thread.


----------



## TMonter (Sep 12, 2011)

Highbeam said:
			
		

> You folks are right I was just poking fun with a very obviously sarcastic statement. Husky has been and will continue to be a huge force in the market. Get your undies unbunched, geez. Oh and for those of you who don't realize it, you don't actually have to check your undies for bunches.
> 
> A single experience with an unfixable husky in my childhood is all it takes for me to not consider the husky first. Like a ford, chevy, or dodge, all are very good these days or they wouldn't be around.



Same reason I haven't considered Ford in new car purchases for the last 10 years. I had a bad experience with a lemon of a focus. It only takes once to sour you on a brand especially if the mfr doesn't step up.

That being said any of the three majors Husky, Stihl, Dolmar are good choices.


----------



## mayhem (Sep 12, 2011)

Takes years to earn a customer.

Minutes to lose one.


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Dec 6, 2011)

I have a 359 thats a great saw. It does have a bad PTO side crank seal. I love Husky saws, they sure had sealing problems though on the hot running emission saws. The 359 takes a little bit to come back to idle & will run fast on its own at times. I'm at sea level here & the limiters were never put on right to adjust for this level. Lets just say this is no longer a problem. Husky saws have really taken it on the chin here, any air leaks & the piston is history, Randy


----------



## TreePointer (Dec 6, 2011)

MS461 FTW!

Well, I'm waiting for Stihl to make one.   

:cheese:


----------



## exploder (Dec 6, 2011)

If you get a chance check out a Husky 365. Basically the non XP version of the 372! Great saw!


----------



## Angelo C (Dec 6, 2011)

Lest anyone forget, Husqvarna is/was owned by a conglomerate company world renowned for ...you got it...building vacuum cleaners. So Lets go Electrolux ! 

I'm thinking thats what Highbeam was referring to.

I vote "Both". How  can you decide between two great saws...you don't, take them both home and see if you can wear both out. I've yet to meet a guy who said "man my dry aged wood pile is too big" or darn that saw is way too powerfull and too light for me I've got to get rid of it...


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Dec 6, 2011)

JoeCt said:
			
		

> looking for a bigger saw and i narrowed it down to either the dolmar 7300 or the huskey 372 xp.  I've used them both but still want opinions on them. I'm still not going to rule out the Stihl saws, but for price vs. power to weight I'm thinking of one of these two.



MS440 Magnum


----------



## wkpoor (Dec 6, 2011)

The new 7900s have really ramped up the power. Don't know whats different but the last 7900 I ran was a monster. With that said I consider the Solo 681 the bench mark for other saws in the size to be measured against. Hands the best saw I have ever owned or run. I own 2 Huskys both very good saws but they can be a little pricey. Another option is to buy a used ported saw and depending on your needs you can sometimes go down a size and have the same power or more. A Dan Henry PP357 will out cut a stock 372. Likewise my PP346 would out cut a stock 357.


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Dec 6, 2011)

I would bet the Solo has a better carb than the Dolmar & or dialed in a lot better. Husky had some of the same model saws, some with Zama & some with Walbro, the Walbro being the better. Randy


----------



## wkpoor (Dec 7, 2011)

Singed Eyebrows said:
			
		

> I would bet the Solo has a better carb than the Dolmar & or dialed in a lot better. Husky had some of the same model saws, some with Zama & some with Walbro, the Walbro being the better. Randy


The Solo runs, feels, sounds and cuts like a ported saw right out of the box. Only thing I've done to mine is a muffler mod.


----------



## iod0816 (Dec 7, 2011)

Dolly 79... Handles everything and let's me sit on her quite a bit tho she doesn't need it. However, my fathers XP is just as much of a blast to run! Been wanting to get my hands on a 681 too as I heard they're screamers... Dealer support locally is about the same for all brands.... You get one that you don't want to throw money at for prices and service, one that stocks nothing, one that will hang up in you if you don't have the part number or one that only runs cash and is open 3 days a week and not on the weekend... And those dealers are for stihl, dolmar and huskey! So for me it was no dealer matters choice... P.s. I drove 2 hrs just to buy mine... Year old, 50 plus hours nothings broke. Tho you'll probably get that with most saws anyhow.


----------



## iod0816 (Dec 7, 2011)

And if the OP is from CT go to the dolmar/huskey/jonsered dealer below Norwich... Best price, service and availability by far...


----------

